# Server not found\Firefox



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi all, heres my problem. In the last couple of days my computer has developed this problem of when i click on a web site or anything it says this.Server not found. If i click on refresh it goes right there. Also if i click on back and try it again it goes to the site right away. It does this about every other time i try to click on something. I have Windows XP and i am using Firefox. I have another computer hooked up to the same router and it does the same thing. What do i do about this? Is it my internet of what? My freind says his is doing that also but im not sure it is the same problem as mine. He has a diffrent server than me also.Thanks


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like a DNS problem. I know there have been some root server DNS attacks of late so it might be a slow DNS responds that causing the false error.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

As was mentioned above, it does sound like a DNS problem. Did you know that you can use other DNS servers? You may be using your ISP's DNS server which may be slow, or overloaded. You can use any DNS server on the Internet (although it is bad ettiquete to use others w/o asking). Ask your ISP how to change your DNS setting (generally, it's within Internet Options) so that you can try another.

Try another DNS IP to see if it helps, or is in fact your caching problem (you'll probably need to reboot when changing your DNS IP address). But, if your problem is browser related, you'll note that changing DNS IP won't fix the prob. Good luck!!!

-- to add, try the same URL with MS Internet Explorer. No latency and works fine under IE, then look at the Firefox browser closely.


----------



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

Well i have on my second computer a dual boot windows\linux and i tried searching on the web with linux and it doesnt do it. It never failed to go anywhere. I also used IE on the other computer and it never failed to go anywhere but with Firefox and Operea it does. Does this help?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Just to exclude your computer being a possible cause, I'd go to Start --> Run, and then type

cmd

and once the black window pops up, type

ipconfig /flushdns

That flushes ALL DNS cached entries on your computer. Then try a website you tried previously and had problems with.

If you STILL have problems, it's not your PC. You might try OpenDNS.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

----------------------------
EDITTED: UncleTom, OOPs, did I misinterpret your response? Does it work correctly with IE but does not work on Firefox and Opera? If I misinterpreted, then disregard... sorry.
----------------------------

I'd look at the problems on the two computers separately. If it works correctly with IE on computer#1, then it's probably not a DNS prob.

On computer#1, it seems that the non-IE browsers are simply timing out the query (takes too much time, programs are too CPU bound, or buffers not available). IE probably uses a different buffer pool than the others, since it's somewhat bound up around the O/S. Firefox, and Opera probably just use it's own program space. Just a guess there. A suggestion is to just do a general cleanup, then diagnose from the Firefox program space level looking at CPU, memory, and buffer usage.

On computer#2, as you know linux is a differnent animal. The cleanest of the various DNS setups is to just put the DNS IP in resolv.conf, in /etc. It's pretty involved to explain the diagnosis. Just do a ping and take it from there. Good luck!!!


----------

